# They blocked my spot! What the heck?



## BunMommaD (Mar 5, 2012)

So I came out last evening to play with everyone only to discover this weird gate or something around the sofa! I tried and tried to get through it but couldn't.... I kept thumping at momma to try and get her to open it, but I'm beginning to wonder how smart these humans really are cuz she just keep looking at me and saying "there's a good boy!" I'm not being a good boy! I.WANT.THIS.THING.OPENED! :shock: 

I tried and tried all night to chew it opened... But it didn't work... :X

So I thought id get on here and ask my fellow buns! How the heck do I get past this thing! It my FAVORITE place to hide! :grumpy:

- Cookie :expressionless


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Mr. Cookie,

Kreacher here. Your mommy sounds like my mommy. Can't find anywhere to hide unless she says it's OK. Unfortunately your mommy is right. There is something there that your mommy thinks might hurt you. So your mommy, like my mommy won't take chances. They say it's for our health, but I think, like it's not fair. 

But you know with all the goodies, hay, pellets and Daddy's excellent salads, I really can't complain. So I go with the flow. And so far, my mommy and daddy have been right. And it sounds like your mommy is right too. 

K :bunny5


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2012)

Cookie, you have to go to your next-favorite place.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Cookie, my sister taught me this trick. She likes to jump over gates. Is there anything nearby you can jump on? From there, you can probably make it over. Smokey likes to sit on top of the gate...I think she's silly. Good luck.


----------



## Dbuns (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Cookie... I know how you feel. One day my mommy & daddy moved furniture around and didn't even ask me how I wanted it, Thump, Thump! So I show them the back, and this bun got all kinds of back!  I also decided I could remodel if they can... and my remodel is much better because if I can't go over it or under it, I'm going through it, nom nom...Mommy and Daddy eventually came around and made some compromises so we could all go back to normal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 5, 2012)

Take up pole vaulting.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I tried your suggestion Q, but it didn't work... I beginning to think he have some bunny informant telling them how to block me... Cuz I just can't get in... Grrrr

Im gonna take a pic and show you guys later! Maybe then... We can all figure this out together!

Seriously that Fraggles can't get to DC fast enough! :expressionless


----------



## Dbuns (Mar 5, 2012)

Me think, if you can't go around it, under it, or through it... then next option is negotiation with the mommy & daddy... you need a human whisperer! or maybe a team of highly trained commando bunnies who might take your case for you.... like a "B-team" if you will!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Cookie, Miss.Muppet here.
I know how you feel the humans have blocked me from getting behind the entertainment center. They claim they heard chewing noises when I was behind there. I think it was Fraggles cause Fraggles is ALWAYS chewing! I migt have sampled the wood back there but who wouldent sample such lovely wood. Furthermore they did not block Fraggles favorite spot which is under the coffee table. I think we need bunny lawyers!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2012)

> Hey Cookie, Miss.Muppet here.
> I think we need bunny lawyers!


NO, NO, NO.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

No bunny lawyers. Please do not corrupt the breed. Or don't give any attorneys any ideas. 

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 6, 2012)

I Miss.Muppet want to be a lawyer!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 6, 2012)

Try pulling the bars backwards with your teeth! If you go back and forth many times it eventually gets a little space you can squeeze though. Do you have any allies you can enlist in the project? I get my bunwife and resident cat to help me! The three of us can get any gate or fence open.
-Gary, naughty boy


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 6, 2012)

Great idea miss muppet! 

And Gary... No it's just me, Charlie and Sydney the dogs are no help... I never met a dog before coming to live here... But I'm beginning to think they aren't very smart... They are no help, all they do is sleep and so outside all the time... BOORING! They don't even chew on wood! Weird!

I will try you suggestion... But now they have a big barrier around the side of the barrier... So I can't even get to it...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 7, 2012)

Nothing has worked so far... And I couldn't get to the camera last night...

But mommy kept saying last night that if I didn't stop trying to break it down she was going to take me to visit " bunny heel?" said that she and papa went there last weekend and it made them cry... And that I live in bunny "heaven" I thought this was my house but... Ok, heaven it is... 

That bunny heel sounds awful... Maybe I'll find something else to get into... I don't wanna go anywhere like that! even for a visit! *sigh*


----------



## Dbuns (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Cookie... looks like you are going to have to find a new fav hiding place  ... one time I was unhappy with the bars on my sleeping area so I started to try to open them with me teeth... mommy and daddy said I would hurt me teeth or break me neck...so daddy just wrapped the bars with a soft blanket and let me chew until i got tired... 

...also me lil bro benny had a hiding spot like you did and mommy and daddy moved it... they said that it was normal to find a fav spot that had to have both and entrance and an escape.. thats why lots of buns like to go behind a couch thats next to a wall or window... other buns get behind end. centers and tv stands for the same reason... so when they blocked of one of the areas because they were afraid of him cord chewing, they made another area for benny, because without a place to hide, a bun can get lots of nervousness because he's always looking over his shoulder.  having a place to feel safe is just the best.


----------

